# Logitech X-230 - funktioniert es nicht mehr seit Windows 7?



## Goldeneye007 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

 Heute habe ich mir Windows 7 gekauft und alles ganz normal installiert.
 Mein Lautsprechersystem von Logitech funktioniert allerdings nicht  
 Es erscheint die Nachricht, dass kein Audioausgabegerät installiert sei...
 Könnt ihr mir da helfen, das Problem zu lösen? Ohne Musik komme ich nicht aus   

 lg!


----------



## Onlinestate (30. Januar 2010)

Das liegt nicht an den Lautsprechern, sondern anscheinend hast du keine Treiber für deinen Soundchip. Falls du Onboard-Sound verwendest, dann schau mal bei der Website deines Mainboard-Herstellers vorbei und such dort nach einem Treiber für deinen Soundchip.


----------



## Goldeneye007 (30. Januar 2010)

danke für die schnelle (!) antwort!

 aber was meinst du mit "onboard sound" ?


----------



## Goldeneye007 (30. Januar 2010)

Mittlerweile hab ich treiber für "Realtek AC´97" heruntergeladen, speziell für Windows 7.
 Aber es gibt noch immer keine Besserung


----------



## Onlinestate (30. Januar 2010)

Haste ne Soundkarte, also zum Rausnehmen (PCI-Karte o.ä.)? Falls nein, hast du onboard Sound, d.h. der Soundchip ist nicht auf einer extra Karte, sondern direkt aufm Motherboard verlötet.
 Im Prinzip siehste das auch daran, wo du die Lautsprecher anschließt. Nähe von USB = onboard, nähe von Grafikkarte = Karte.
 Fallst du Bilder brauchst, google einfach mal schnell.


----------



## Goldeneye007 (30. Januar 2010)

wenn ich die bilder bei google betrachte, sieht alles danach aus, dass ich wohl onboard sound habe... wie kann ich das denn aktualisieren? (also die treiber)
 -> wo sehe ich, welche soundkarte/ welchen soundchip ich habe?

 (bisher habe ich den neuesten treiber für "Realtec AC´97 Audio" für windows 7 gefunden, aber der hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen, da immer noch kein sound kommt =/ )


----------



## Onlinestate (30. Januar 2010)

AC97 ist zwar ein Onboard-Chip, aber auch schon relativ alt. Du solltest halt wissen, welches Mainboard du hast. Falls dir das entfallen sein sollte, kannste ja Tools wie Everest benutzen, um das rauszufinden. Anschließend kommt der Gang zur Herstellerseite.


----------



## Goldeneye007 (30. Januar 2010)

okay also sollte ein treiber des mainboards ausreichen?   
 -> danke für die bisherige hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2010)

Du musst halt mal schauen, was für ein Board Du genau hast. Wenn Du das ncith weißt => lad dir das tool CPU-Z runter und sieh bei "mainboard" nach, da steht Hersteller und Modell - dann auf die website des herstellers gehen, das modell suchen und treiber dafür anzeigen lassen - für sound gibt es da evlt. eigene treiber.


----------



## Goldeneye007 (30. Januar 2010)

- ich habe mir jetzt zuerst "Everest" heruntergeladen. Muss ich dort bei "CPU-Typ" oder bei "Motherboard Chipsatz" gucken?

 -> bei Motherboard Chipsatz steht "nVIDIA nForce4 Intel Edition". der wird aber auf der nVIDIA homepage nicht unter den treibern aufgeführt   Da geht´s erst mit nForce5 los  
 kann das sein?

 -> bei Motherboard-Name wird nichts aufgeführt... "Unbekannt"


----------



## Goldeneye007 (30. Januar 2010)

so, treiber ist installiert für die soundkarte (hab so´n installationspack fürs mainboard von der seite von FOXCONN heruntergeladen wo auch für die soundkarte speziell ein treiber bei ist)

 -> aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht =( bei dem kleinen lautsprecher-symbol in der taskleiste wird angezeigt, wenn sound kommt, aber ich höre immernoch nix?
 und unter* START-Systemsteuerung-Hardware und Sound *steht, dass Realtek AC´97 auf dem *"neuesten" stand *ist... darunter steht aber so in der art: *treiberstatus: 2005

 *


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2010)

Pc hast du aber neugestartet nach treiberinstallation? was für ne grafikkarte hast du?


----------



## Goldeneye007 (31. Januar 2010)

Soooooo, ich hab´s dann jetzt geschafft.. danke für eure hilfe  
 ja, neugestartet hatte ich, aber iwie wurden immer automatisch wieder die alten treiber installiert xD
 hab das problem dann mal beseitigt 

 danke


----------



## Melimaus (4. September 2011)

Ich weiß der Thread ist schon älter, aber ich habe genau dasselbe Lautsprecher Ding von Logitech und seit Monaten geht auf YouTube oder ähnlichen Playern nichts mehr. Kann aber Filme und Musik ohne Probleme abspielen.

Jetzt hab ich mal so einen Test gemacht und da höre ich bei Stationär mitte/links/rechts bei 45 Grad nichts mehr, aber sonst alles. Dieser Test bei SoundMAX. Bzw ist mir augefallen bei diesem Sound-Wizar habe ich bemerkt dass ich nur bei Surround was höre. Habe ich da was verstellt?
Ich bin ratlos. Habe auch schon die Stecker kontrolliert und es ist mir ein Rätsel. Habe auch schon Treiber-Updates probiert.

Habe XP. Sonstige Daten müsste ich raussuchen wenn sie benötigt werden.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. September 2011)

Was ist denn unter Start->Systemsteuerung->Sound und Audiogeräte->Lautsprechereinstellungen->Erweitert->Lautsprechersetup eingestellt?
Falls du nur auf Webseiten, wie beispielsweise Youtube keinen Sound hast, dann vielleicht mal das neueste Flashplayer-Plugin von Adobe installieren.
Adobe


----------



## Melimaus (4. September 2011)

Habe 7.1 Surround. Auch schon Adobe gerade heruntergeladen, das hilft aber nichts.
Und es ist wie gesagt nur auf so Seiten wie YouTube.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. September 2011)

Melimaus schrieb:


> Habe 7.1 Surround. Auch schon Adobe gerade heruntergeladen, das hilft aber nichts.
> Und es ist wie gesagt nur auf so Seiten wie YouTube.


Laut diesen Spezifikationen zu den X-230 Lautsprechern, besitzt dieser einen 2.1-Kanal.


> 2.1-Kanal Multimedia-Lautsprechersystem für den PC


Technische Daten zu Logitech X 230 - PC Lautsprecher bei dooyoo.de


----------

